# Siri, il modo sconvolgente di scrivere



## Quibbelqurz (7 Marzo 2013)

Ecco, vediamo un po' come funziona questa cosa e se possiamo veramente scrivere senza scrivere. Quindi possiamo dettare il testo pensando alle cose belle cose inutili e senza affaticare la vista. Tutto sommato è troppo divertente vedere cosa scrive, delle cazzate incredibili.

Comunque sia, molte cose che scrive automaticamente in un secondo momento danno anche un certo senso. Ad esempio ho dettato appena una cosa che ho pensato in un certo modo, però pensandoci in un altro modo ha dato un altro senso che mi piace ancora di più.

Una delle cose più importanti e pensare in anticipo cosa si vuole scrivere altrimenti diventa un problema correggerlo. Ho scritto questa frase senza correzioni.

Pensandoci bene, è utile per gli anziani, che parlano fra sé e sé, e più che invecchio, più sarà utile per me. Già ora parlo abbastanza da vecchi. Ma, recentemente, faccio addirittura interi discorsi, ore e ore.

Io penso che alla fine sarà utile prendere almeno nota di quello che penso a voce alta, perché alcune cose sono trovate veramente fantastiche. :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la prima volta che l'ho letto ... 
non sono stata capace a scrivere ...

na risata ... ma proprio ...

la seconda volta, ancora peggio ...
mi stanno scendendo le lagrime ...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ti prego!!!

quando l'ho provato ...

e caspita, che è sta cosa ... comunicazione coi marziani?

:up: ... troppo forte!!!

sienne


----------

